# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Prap pagëzime në Kishen katolike ne Prishtinë

## toni77_toni

*Të shtunen në mbrëmje, në meshen tradiocionale - Nata e Pashkës, ishte vertetë atmosferë fesitive ku filloj të ipet Lajmi i gëzueshem - ngjallja  e Jezusit të pa vdekshem. Po në këtë mbrëje Jezusi u ringjall në njerez të cilët ka kohë që jamë duke e kerkuar. Këta e takuan Krishtin e ngjallur në mësimet biblike, mësimet kishtare dhe pikërisht në sakramentin e Pagëzimit qe e pranuan në Kishen katolike në Prishtinë.

Naten e Pashkëve, në meshen e mbrëmjes, të cilen e udhëheqi don Lekë Oroshi - famullitar i Kishes në Prishtinë, në mes të besimtarëve qe ishin ardhur të kujtojnë Jezusin-Shpetimtarin e njerëzimit, të parnishem pati edhe shqiptar nga besimet etjara, Kishes iu shtuan edhe disa motra dhe vëllezer në Krishtin duke u pagëzuar. Me plotë gëzim ishte zemra e atyre qe per herë të parë i than "ja ku jam" Jezusit të ringjallur në pagëzimin e Shenjt.

Koheve të fundit, në Kosovë, Jezusi po vepron dhe zemrat epa ngurrta dhe bujare të shqiptarëve per dit e më shumë po hapen duke i thënë "eja o Jezus në zemren time, unë të dua dhe të adhuroi për Zot të jetës time", duke u pagëzuar dhe kështu duke iu shtuar Kishes deshmitar të ri të Jezusit.

Kjo qe ndodhë, apo më mirë të them, kjo qe ka ndodhur para dy ditëve, me rastin e Pashkëve duke iu shtuar Kishes besimtar të ri, është dhe duhet të jetë shembull i mirë për të gjithë besimtarët e Kishes katolike. Thjeshtë, njerëz të ndryshem, me kualifikime të ndryshme shkollore, të gjinive të ndryshme,  pa imponime, pa interese, pa dhunë deshirojnë të pagëzohen, e bile për t'u pagëzuar bëjnë pergaditje të gjatë në mësime biblike dhe katekizma te Kishes katolike. Pra, është Krishti Ai qe vepron dhe kjo duhet të na forcon edhe më shumë ne të verteten e Jezusit dhe mësimeve të Tij.

Pritet se së shpejti të pagëzohen edhe të tjerë të cilet janë në pergaditje e siper. Disa kanë shprehur deshiren (per hirë të respektit)  të pagëzohen po në at Kishë ku  e kan ndigjuar per herë të parë zërin e Krishtit. Disa të të tjerë po në të njëjten Kishë të Prishtines.

Unë, sikurse edhe gjatë kohes së pergaditjeve të këtyre sapo të pagëzuarve; lutëna Zotit që e verteta e Tij të zbulohet sa më shumë dhe Ai t'i percjellë gjdo kohë me hire dhe bekime të veta.

Sidoqoftë, besimi është liri e së cilit, askush nuk ka të drejtë të nderhyj në boten e mbrenshme të njeriut. Besimi është individual dhe me liri të plotë. Prandaj, as ne nuk kemi të drejtë të frikësohemi apo të lavderohemi sepse merita apo pergjegjsia është e secilit person në mënyrë individuale, dhe kjo mbetet në kompetenca të Zotit. 

Lutena qe Zoti ti bekoj popullin shqiptar dhe në veqanti lutena per ata qe janë duke e kerkuar Zotin e Vertetë.*


*toni77*

----------


## Rroni01

Zoti i bekofte keta njerez. 
te gjithe te forte e intelektual.
kane dhene deshmi qe si numer e si kualitet jane te shumte qe po kthehen ne fene e te pareve te tyre.
kjo nuk eshte risi.
prandaj ti perkrahim me lutje dhe me lavdata.

Sot ka shume shume ne tere trojet tona qe po kthehen.

pra, jemi me ju o vellezer.

----------


## toni77_toni

> Zoti i bekofte keta njerez. 
> te gjithe te forte e intelektual.
> kane dhene deshmi qe si numer e si kualitet jane te shumte qe po kthehen ne fene e te pareve te tyre.
> kjo nuk eshte risi.
> prandaj ti perkrahim me lutje dhe me lavdata.
> 
> Sot ka shume shume ne tere trojet tona qe po kthehen.
> 
> pra, jemi me ju o vellezer.




*Pershendetje rroni01

Shiqoje kete foto, ishte pagezimi para ketij, nje numer i konsideruashem u kenvertuan, ata u pagezuan ne emer te Jezusit-ZOT

toni77*

----------


## Anesti_55

> [B][I]Të shtunen në mbrëmje, në meshen tradiocionale - Nata e Pashkës, ishte vertetë atmosferë fesitive ku filloj të ipet Lajmi i gëzueshem - ngjallja  e Jezusit të pa vdekshem. Po në këtë mbrëje Jezusi u ringjall në njerez të cilët ka kohë që jamë duke e kerkuar. Këta e takuan Krishtin e ngjallur në mësimet biblike, mësimet kishtare dhe pikërisht në sakramentin e Pagëzimit qe e pranuan në Kishen katolike në Prishtinë.
> 
> Naten e Pashkëve, në meshen e mbrëmjes, të cilen e udhëheqi don Lekë Oroshi - famullitar i Kishes në Prishtinë, në mes të besimtarëve qe ishin ardhur të kujtojnë Jezusin-Shpetimtarin e njerëzimit, të parnishem pati edhe shqiptar nga besimet etjara, Kishes iu shtuan edhe disa motra dhe vëllezer në Krishtin duke u pagëzuar
> 
> 
> *toni77*


Ju lumte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## beta85

> *Të shtunen në mbrëmje, në meshen tradiocionale - Nata e Pashkës, ishte vertetë atmosferë fesitive ku filloj të ipet Lajmi i gëzueshem - ngjallja  e Jezusit të pa vdekshem. Po në këtë mbrëje Jezusi u ringjall në njerez të cilët ka kohë që jamë duke e kerkuar. Këta e takuan Krishtin e ngjallur në mësimet biblike, mësimet kishtare dhe pikërisht në sakramentin e Pagëzimit qe e pranuan në Kishen katolike në Prishtinë.
> 
> Naten e Pashkëve, në meshen e mbrëmjes, të cilen e udhëheqi don Lekë Oroshi - famullitar i Kishes në Prishtinë, në mes të besimtarëve qe ishin ardhur të kujtojnë Jezusin-Shpetimtarin e njerëzimit, të parnishem pati edhe shqiptar nga besimet etjara, Kishes iu shtuan edhe disa motra dhe vëllezer në Krishtin duke u pagëzuar. Me plotë gëzim ishte zemra e atyre qe per herë të parë i than "ja ku jam" Jezusit të ringjallur në pagëzimin e Shenjt.
> 
> Koheve të fundit, në Kosovë, Jezusi po vepron dhe zemrat epa ngurrta dhe bujare të shqiptarëve per dit e më shumë po hapen duke i thënë "eja o Jezus në zemren time, unë të dua dhe të adhuroi për Zot të jetës time", duke u pagëzuar dhe kështu duke iu shtuar Kishes deshmitar të ri të Jezusit.
> 
> Kjo qe ndodhë, apo më mirë të them, kjo qe ka ndodhur para dy ditëve, me rastin e Pashkëve duke iu shtuar Kishes besimtar të ri, është dhe duhet të jetë shembull i mirë për të gjithë besimtarët e Kishes katolike. Thjeshtë, njerëz të ndryshem, me kualifikime të ndryshme shkollore, të gjinive të ndryshme,  pa imponime, pa interese, pa dhunë deshirojnë të pagëzohen, e bile për t'u pagëzuar bëjnë pergaditje të gjatë në mësime biblike dhe katekizma te Kishes katolike. Pra, është Krishti Ai qe vepron dhe kjo duhet të na forcon edhe më shumë ne të verteten e Jezusit dhe mësimeve të Tij.
> 
> Pritet se së shpejti të pagëzohen edhe të tjerë të cilet janë në pergaditje e siper. Disa kanë shprehur deshiren (per hirë të respektit)  të pagëzohen po në at Kishë ku  e kan ndigjuar per herë të parë zërin e Krishtit. Disa të të tjerë po në të njëjten Kishë të Prishtines.
> ...


Vertetë besimi është i lirë dhe secili mund të vendosë për veten e jo të nderhyj apo tia ndaloj dikush tjeter. Per ata e zgjodha këtë rresht sepse shumë më pelqej. 




> _"Sidoqoftë, besimi është liri e së cilit, askush nuk ka të drejtë të nderhyj në boten e mbrenshme të njeriut. Besimi është individual dhe me liri të plotë. Prandaj, as ne nuk kemi të drejtë të frikësohemi apo të lavderohemi sepse merita apo pergjegjsia është e secilit person në mënyrë individuale, dhe kjo mbetet në kompetenca të Zotit"._

----------


## mesia4ever

Ani de mire shume paskan bo, megjithese une se perkrahi Kishen Katolike sepse eshte munduar ta komplikoje besimin krishter me gjithe ato doktrina njerezore dhe gjera te huazuara nga paganizmi. Megjithese respekt per katoliket. (pseudo) Islamika po ju kap panika a?

Islami eshte rritur 700% keto dy ditet e fundit? :buzeqeshje: 




Pra eshte e drejte e secilit, e juve qe s'ju konvenon natyrisht ju jeni ne humbje te plote... :xx:  Pra edhe me presione, spo mund te ndalet krishterimi

Pyetni islamiket, thuaju perse besoni nje pedofil si shpetimtarin tuaj ne vend qe te besoni Shpetimtarin e vertete?!

----------


## torrkerry

MESIA 4 EVER: KE SHKRUAR: 
"Ani de mire shume paskan bo, megjithese une se perkrahi Kishen Katolike sepse eshte munduar ta komplikoje besimin krishter me gjithe ato doktrina njerezore dhe gjera te huazuara nga paganizmi. Megjithese respekt per katoliket. (pseudo) Islamika po ju kap panika a?"

kATOLIKE E KANE LUFTUAR PAGANIZMIN EDHE ME VDEKJEN>
Katoliket nuk e komplikojne besimin  krishtere me doktrina njerezore: *jane pasardhesit e thjeshte e atyre qe e kane njohur Krishtin e qe e kane fiksuar ne Beselidhjen e Re eksperiencen e tyre.*

Nuk kane huazuar asgje nga paganizmi, por nga afersisht 2000 vjet vazhdojne ta shpallin Ungjillin, dhe te kthehen te Zoti, me shume gabime e veshtiresi,* sipas nje tradite panderprere.* .

Kane qene shkaku e renies te paganizmit ne Europen perendimore e ne shume vende tjere. Lexo "De Civitate Dei" te Shen Augustinit!

Ju kur keni filluar? Ne shekullin XIX? Ndoshta Krishti nuk ka shelbuar askend per 1840 vjet (afersisht) pas vdekjes dhe ringjalljes se tij?

Torrkerry

----------


## toni77_toni

*Prap pagëzime në Kishen katolike ne Prishtinë*


*Pagëzimi është sakrament në të cilin na falet mëkati i rrjedhshëm dhe të gjitha mëkatet personale. Me pagëzim bëhemi fëmijë të Zotit dhe anëtarë të Kishës. Fitojmë hirin shenjtërues dhe të drejtën për të marrë sakramente tjera.

Vetë shkrimi i shejtë na jep porosinë dhe doktrinën e pagëzimit, duke kërkuar prej besimtarëve të kthehen e ta pranojnë Ungjillin.

Andaj, sot, me 26.07.2009, në Kishen katolike në Prishtinë, pas meshes e së dieles, pati pagëzime, këta kandidat me pagëzim u bënë fëmijë të Zotit - anëtarë të Kishës katolike. 

Don Oreste SDB iu ndau sakramentet, Pagëzimin dhe Kungimin e pare atyre kandidatëve se dëshiruan të kthehen nga jeta e kaluar në një jetë të re me ZOTIN npër Jezus Krishtin.*

_I lutemi Zotit qe Ai;  ju mbush me hiret e veta ju qe jeni pagezuar, ata qe ju kan pagezuar në emer të Krishtit - qe ju kan drejtuar në rrugen e vertetë  JEZUS.


O Zot, Ti që urdhëron forcat e natyrës dhe shuan urinë e çdo të gjalli, bëj që të kuptojmë se je pikërisht Ti ushqimi që nuk prishet dhe na bën të hyjmë në jetën e amshuar._

----------


## lamb-of-god

> *Prap pagëzime në Kishen katolike ne Prishtinë*
> 
> 
> *Pagëzimi është sakrament në të cilin na falet mëkati i rrjedhshëm dhe të gjitha mëkatet personale. Me pagëzim bëhemi fëmijë të Zotit dhe anëtarë të Kishës. Fitojmë hirin shenjtërues dhe të drejtën për të marrë sakramente tjera.
> 
> Vetë shkrimi i shejtë na jep porosinë dhe doktrinën e pagëzimit, duke kërkuar prej besimtarëve të kthehen e ta pranojnë Ungjillin.
> 
> Andaj, sot, me 26.07.2009, në Kishen katolike në Prishtinë, pas meshes e së dieles, pati pagëzime, këta kandidat me pagëzim u bënë fëmijë të Zotit - anëtarë të Kishës katolike. 
> 
> ...




Zoti i mbajt nen hirin e vet dhe i udheqte ne rrugen e vet

----------


## Korcar-L1

> ahhhh,
> sa jane kthyer e sa do te kthehen ne fe te eterve tane.
> 
> nga Drenica, Istogu, Llapushniku, Komorani, nga rrafshi i Dukagjinit e keshtu dal ngadale te gjithe.
> Eshte me mire.
> Eshte liri e secilit.
> Eshte Lavdi Zotit.


Ketyre nga Istogu, para dy ditesh ja u dogjen shtepine.

_Akte barbare antikristiane në Kosovë: Shkrumbohet shtëpia e familjes Mehaj nga Prigoda e Istogut_- *link*

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> *Nuk besoja në një gjë të tillë ... ? Me sa duket edhe Katoliki më i devotshëm ka në gjak  "OFENDIMIN".*


normal kur i bjen Shqiprti ne fyt prej mjekrroshave qe thone se krishteret po bejne propagande per ti kthyer ne fene e te pareve e kinse muslimaneve po ju dhunohet psikologjia...se edhe njeriu duron dej diku ama kur pëlcet ka ndonje arsyje...edhe nese ndihesh Taliban mund te ofendohesh nese ndihesh Shqiptar ski qka mu ofendu! edhe lexo lajmin mire se qajo organizate po tenton me bo luftë.




> keta jane tradhtare te ilireve qe cdo kohe i ndegjojme qe bejne thirje ne fene e te pareve te tyre qe kane qene pagan , e ne fakt i tradhtojne ata duke u kthyer ne fene e krishtit qe dtth se iliret ishin idhujtare tani keta behen krishter e ne fund as vete nuk e dine se cfar jane, 
> 
> na rruajte Zoti nga propaganda e xhahilave dhe tradhtareve


Sa per info krishterimin e sollen komisioneret e delegacionet me paqe dhe iliret vet e pranuan kurse Islamin e solli ai qe e detyroi gjyshin tand e ja nguli thiken ne fyt dhe me ne fund nga imponimi i tepert u kthye ne Islam edhe kur u interesove ti per Ilirinë a nuk je ti musliman a nuk thua ti se besimi i ilireve asht besimi i kotë?

----------


## OROSHI

Lerini njerezit te bejne çfar te duan,ai qe konvertohet nuk mund te detyrohet me force te mos konvertohet!
Perderisa ka edhe kristiane qe kthehen ne muslimane,ku qendron problemi?Nuk e kuptoj!
Xhihad ne tokat shqiptare?Xhihad kunder vllazenve?Xhihad ndermjet vellazenve?

Ej,ne cilen epoke jetoni ju?
Tek ne njihet vetem kanuni,e jo xhihadi!

----------


## murik

Besimi i c'do individi duhet te respektohet,dhe nuk duhet te paragjykohet kurrsesi.Kete me mire e dine ata qe jane besimtare vete.E pra si mund ti mohosh dikujt te drejten per te praktikuar fene e te pareve te tije,apo cilendo fe qe ai zgjedh si me te pershtatshme?Me kete logjike na u dashka tani te marim edhe leje nga talibanet per me shku ne stadium,ne teater,ne muze, apo ne restorant?Jetoni jeten tuaj o njerez,dhe lini edhe te tjeret te jetojne jeten e tyre.Keta qe gjoja kercenojne se edhe Srebrenica do te harrohet kur medemek keta do bejne qe gjaku te derdhet deri ne gju,nuk jane gje tjeter pos disa mjerane,injorante te lajthitur dhe burracake.Shqiptaret mysliman dhe te krishtere jane aq te mencur sa te bejne dallimin mdis fese dhe perkatesise kombetare.Interesat tona kombetare do te qendrojne gjithmone e kurrdohere mbi fene,cilendo fe,te reja a te vjetra.Nje detyre madhore shtrohet perpara mesuesve shqiptare kudo qe jane,te percjellin tek femijet mesazhin e paqes dhe mirekuptimit,sepse jane ata qe neser do te perballen me sfidat e jetes dhe duhet te jene te pregatitur.Ju uroj shendet te gjitheve ju o shqiptart e mi,mysliman e te krishtere,pagane,ateista,qeflinj rakie a vere,edhe caji qofshi...

----------


## GANGO of SG

Ne asnje moment historik sllavt NUK kane ushtru terror, apo cfaredo presioni ndaj kosovarve me qellim imponimi te fes t'Kshten.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Prap pagëzime të reja në Kosovë!*

Sot me 27.12.2009, në Karavasari të Malisheves, në ora 11:00, në meshen e shenjtë e të së dielles, në praninë e Kishes dhe ipeshkvit të Kishes katolike të Kosoves z Dodë Gjergji, me plotë gëzim ishte zemra e kandidatëve qe per herë të parë i than "ja ku jam" Jezusit të ringjallur në pagëzimin e Shenjt.

Kishes katolike iu shtuan edhe dhjet besimtar te cilet u pagëzuan në emer të Atit, Birit dhe Shpirtit të Shenjt.

Lavdi Zotit, këta kandidat të rinjë qe u pagëzuan sot, e takuan Krishtin e ngjallur  dhe e deshmuan sot duke pranuar sakramentin e Pagëzimit. Pagëzimi  është sakramenti i parë në krishterim me anë të cilit një besimtar i kësaj feje pranohet në gjirin e saj. Me këtë mundësohet pastrimi nga mëkati si edhe "vdekja" e njeriut të vjetër dhe "rilindja" e njeriut të ri. 

Pritet se së shpejti të pagëzohen edhe të tjerë të cilet janë në pergaditje e siper.


toni77 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ILMGAP

Urime ca tju thot vllai. Shpresoj i jet me trehatshme menoj kta qe jan pagezu tashi jan pagzu per arsye per tgjet i jet met bukur nen vellon e Krishtit (Krishterizmit ne pergjithesi).

Shpresoj i jet met mir dhe ju uroj krishtlindjet (pas ca ditesh) ketyre qe jane pagzuar tashi.


 :shkelje syri:

----------


## gerrard73

Kjo eshte rruga e vetme qe shqiptaret te kthehen aty ku kane vendin, mes kombeve te medha dhe kulturave te vjetra europiane. Do te jete nje periudhe e gjate, e mundeshme, qe do te kerkoje shume pune, por jam i sigurt se edhe shqiptaret do te arrine t'a shikojne driten ne fund te tunelit. Ajo qe me ben optimist eshte se, ç'do vit qe kalon rastet e shqiptareve qe braktisin islamin sa vijne e shtohen.  Kjo eshte periudha me delikate qe kombi shqiptar eshte duke kaluar.  Thuajse eshte ne luhatje me veten e tije. Njerzit jane ne krize identiteti, te bombarduar nga shume drejtime, nga kultura te ndryshme. Ne luhatje, mes te shkuares dhe te ardhmes.  Te kondicionuar nga nje e shkuar jo shume pozitive, me pak drite e shume hije. 
Eshte per te te ardhur keq se, ky proçes do te kishte qene e mundur te pershpejtohej. Ndoshta do te kishte qene e mundur te kishim nje proçes me te shpjte, nese kombi shqiptar te kishte patur te pakten 100 Ismail Kadare, dhe nje Kishe(e kam fjalen per kishen katolike) qe mos te qendronte brenda sferave te saje burrokratike, por te dialogonte me shume me njerzit. Me vjen keq por kjo eshte e verteta. Sikur te kishim nje Kishe me protagoniste, me aktive, me afer njerzeve, shqiptaret qe do te braktisnin islamin do te ishin me mijera.
Sidoqofte, "kaderjanet" jane gjithmone dhe ne rritje, pamvarsisht nga te gjitha veshtirsite e radhes. Kthimi ne origjinen e te pareve tane, eshte objektivi qe ç'do shqiptar i ndershem duhet te kete ne rrugen e tije.  Shkeputja nga lindja islamike, eshte e vetmja menyre qe kombi shqiptar te vazhdoje ne rrugen e zhvillimit dhe prosperitetit. 
Ju uroj jete te gjate dhe lumturi shqiptareve te kthyer ne origjinen e te pareve te tyre, ne krishterimin europian.

----------


## gerrard73

> Nga 10 copa ne vit , sjeni larg per ti kthy shqiptart ne fene "e te pareve" ( edhe pse kjo feja e par ka qen ortodokse ne shumic, e jo katolike , e dijm si qendrojn kto dyja ne raport me njera tjetren )
> 
> Ky pagezimi , mos jet dicka pagezim i atyre qe kan qen krishter , por qe sjan pagezuar ne kohe , e tash kan vendos me u pagezu , ose jan dicka familje krishtere qe jan turperu me u deklaru krishter.


Edhe se nuk jane 10 ne vit por shume me shume, sidoqofte jane teper pak. Se dyti nuk mund te manipulohet me nje gje te tille sepse personat ne fjale si edhe ata te viteve te fundit kane nje emer dhe nje mbiemer, dhe do te jua sjellim shume shpejt. Se treti Kosova nuk ka qene ndonjehere ortodokse por katolike, ashtu si e gjithe Shqiperia e veriut.  Se katerti, nuk ka rendesi se si konvertohen, ne katolik apo ortodoks eshte e njejta gje, mjafton mos te jene me musliman. 
Ne ditet ne vazhdim do t'u informojme per shume raste te tjera.

----------


## Bardhi

U shtofshin si bleta. 
E kan vendin nuk kan nevoj te shtyhen. 
=====================
JU NJE HAP - PUNA DY...

----------


## altint71

*U shtofshin gjithmon e me shum njerzit qe kthehen ne fen e besimin e te parve tvet.

MIR SE ERDHEN!*

----------

